# Hey Bernie!



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

When you going to show everyone here all the new toys? 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Bernie...... youre holding out on us over here


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

I want to see toooooo!

Sid


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok ok I will attach some pictures of the old and new toys. I just got the 2 sets of Kelton Hollowing tools in and got handles put on them. So will get pictures of the later. Now you will get tired of pictures. Anyway got a Trend Airshield, a PSI Air Cleaner, a New Vicmarc chuck and a Oneway livecenter.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ain't that a haul!! And he forgot the 1/2 radiused skew! now that is a sweet tool!

corey


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow bernie, very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

You're still holding out..... what about the new storage space for all that wood


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok here is the storage shed for lawn & garden plus all my wood from the shop. Now I am not stumbling over it all the time. This is so nice now because I have room to move. It may take a extra step or two to get my wood but that is ok.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You tell'em Bob .. Nice shed there Bernie!! Fill'er up! If I ever get to your area again Bernie, I am surely stopping in for a cup of coffee and a tour of the shops! I spent a couple summers their as a kid at my Aunt and Uncles house. I have fond memories of that town, even spending one afternoon in the basement watching the storms!

Corey


----------



## Scorpionjack (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Bernie! You're going to have problems with that Craftsman 15 in. Lathe, Bench Top, Variable Speed Sears item #00921715000 Mfr. model #21715.

The Head Stock is very nice, an excellent feature of higher end Lathes. Tail Stock is worthless. If you don't mind adjusting an shimming continously you can get close to alignment, dead center is a near impossibility. Maybe a high end tail stock with multiple adjustemnts for alignment and offset turning. I personally will continue to use the Mid Size until I can purchase a high end digital Lathe.


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

Real nice haul Bernie. Now we know who has all the money.  I have a shed about that size for my wood but need to move some more out of the shop to the shed. I think I need a different place for my riding mower.

Sid


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

this is hilarious.....I have a shed exactly like that one.....and it's my shop.....and yes, I do trip over the wood all the time.....maybe time for a 'second' shop.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Scorpianjack I really haven't had any trouble with the tailstock at all. Mine has been with the other end but I think they got it working ok now. When this thing is turning and working I love this lathe. I have turned a 14" bowl hogging it pretty hard and it didn't even blink. 

Thanks for the nice comments. It sure is nice working in the shop now and not stumbling all over wood. Yea it takes a minute more to get wood but I will put up with that for now.


----------

